# Will this shed ever happen!?



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

You think it's going to be a quick thing and if you've ever been through a shed it probably doesn't seem long at all. However, when you've not been through it, it seems like it's going on for ages.

I noticed first that Esmé was using her moist hide. I leave it in all the time so that she always has the option to use it if she feels the need. Daily she seemed to use it more and more until she was spending most of her time in it. She went 'blue' eventually though it seemed like an age. Then, the bit I hadn't realised, she went back to looking normal again! Weird. Where's the shed? SomI did a bit more research and found some info on a care sheet about this issue. Perfectly normal it seems. So, more waiting...

I came back from one after what seemed like weeks of waiting to find her shed, rolled up like a used condom. Also, neatly rolled up inside was a small poo! Not what I was expecting. A fresh shed snake, so what did she weigh. 230g! Blimey! She'd piled on the weight. But I was a bit suspicious about the small poo.

A week later and I arrived home to such a stink! She'd done a massive poo in one of her toilet rolls - rather apt I thought. So a quick weigh in. 200g - that was one almighty poo!

She looks lovely and shiney at the moment and has a beautiful iridescence to her scales, not what I had expected.


----------

